# How to price trailer



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

With LQ I would say around 20k. Without the LQ - I'd say about 12-14k...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

4-Stars hold their value really well. I'd start on the high end and be willing to negotiate a little if need be. Tell her to look at used trailer sites for comparisons.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I went and looked at our local trailer place and found a couple older used 4-Stars. Neither is a 4 horse but it shows how well they hold their value. I keep trying to remember what year we traded our '93 4-Star, 4 horse with a dressing room we had turned into a non-fancy weekender type package but I've slept since then and drawing a blank. I'm going to say 2008 give or take a few years but anyway we got more in trade-in value than we paid for it new and that was trading it on another used trailer with full LQ. He had it sold before we even delivered it and picked up the other one. Anyway, here's a link to what I found.

https://www.maintrailersales.com/de...Inventory#page=xPreOwnedInventory&make=4 star


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

Search the internet for approximate same model/design/year for sale to see what others, private and dealers are asking.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Found a listing of just 4-Star trailers, 4 horse and no LQ put in the search...
Prices vary as do ages and amenities of each trailer I guess...
_4 Star Used Horse Trailer Dealer_

What the trailer should be valued at is also going to depend heavily on what that areas buying public is willing to pay for such a item...
I would suggest not advertising just local but nationally or if she is buying another get a valuation for trade-in by the dealer and realize you are low-balled as they spiff up, mark-up and sell for profit always...
Is it a sellers market or buyers market can swing the pricing...
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> My BO want to sell her trailer, but has no idea where to price it. She asked me and I am pretty clueless too.
> 
> Time to ask for some input here :biggrin:
> 
> ...


If you lived closer I'd be interested in it 
Like everyone already said, they hold their value and around here, they get sold fast. 
Repeating farmpony, about $12-14k.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would just check online or maybe FB marketplace to see what similar is being asked. I, very briefly, contemplated on trading my 4Star two horse straight load for a trailer that had a pretty nice DIY weekender. The dealer super low balled me on my trailer. It was pretty laughable and he almost seemed embarrassed to shoot that figure out of his mouth but said that is what the company would probably offer. 

I love my 4Star and how sturdy it is. I just decided that I will put my own weekender in it eventually.

I'm seeing a '94 four horse with midtack, dressing room and rear tack for 13,500. Looks to be in good condition in GA.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you guys!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Friend just bought a 2000 4-horse 4-star, mid tack, gooseneck for $14,500 and feels she got a bargain.


----------

